# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  anavar (Oxandrolone) fake or not?

## mrgeek

Just wondering if anyone can tell me, do I have fake anavar . Its in a little while unsealed plastic bottle. Pills are the traditional shaped round pills with two flat sides. No markings at all on them. 

Lablel is pretty basic with no info on where produced, although it does have a batch number. I will post pics once I get my camera charged. 

If these turn out to be fake, how safe are they to take? Would you try them? Im wondering if I test them, what sort of ingredients are in them, could they be harmful if fake? Or would they simply be made out of sugar or something as harmless. 

Does anyone know, has anyone been harmed taking fake roids? Any advice really appreciated.

----------


## Smart-tony

Ya i would post a pic first, before i say something.

----------

